
Looking for software developer position – Any technology - vaibhavdeoda
I have a masters degree in computer science and 6 years of experience. I have never missed a deadline and always write great code. I recently lost my job because of some company politics. I raised my voice that we could do more and that i was willing to do anything to delivery a great product at the startup i worked at. I am on h1b! and will require a transfer. Please email me at vaibhavdeoda@gmail.com or call me 513.888.1500. My linkedin is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;vaibhavdeoda
======
gus_massa
In case this post is flagged ...

Please see the FAQ regarding job posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

For the latest post, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

Perhaps you can find something interesting there or post in the correct
thread.

